# Boar Caught w/pics



## 95g atl (Feb 8, 2017)

Not a large hog population on our current piece of property, however, there is a lone boar or two that frequents the area. 

Set up some portable box traps and got him. 

I don't believe he was an old boar.
approximate weight. 175-200 lbs.  (note to self:  bring a scale for the truck so we can document an accurate weight.). 
Two of us tried dragging him out of his hole.  NOPE.  Wasn't happening.  Tied him up to the truck and pulled him out.

The trap was custom build by me. 4x8 and 50" height. You can see this guy wanted OUT and rooted the heck out of the ground. I have the trap staked down with two Tposts. 








BACK OF THE OLD TOYOTA:





OUCH:


----------



## Beretta682 (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 8, 2017)

hope you corned it up and reset it.


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 8, 2017)

Catch them all


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 8, 2017)

Milkman said:


> hope you corned it up and reset it.



Negative. This guy rooted the heck out of where the trap was. Likely need to move the trap and reinstall tposts. Didn't have enough time to do today, checked other traps and had to be back this afternoon. 

However ...... I have FIVE other traps set on the property.
Going back Friday to check them and move this trap a few yards over. ?


----------



## GAGE (Feb 8, 2017)

Good cutters on that one, congrats on the catch!


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 8, 2017)

GAGE said:


> Good cutters on that one, congrats on the catch!



Thanks. he was pretty mean and grumpy. LOL

Haven't seen a lot of hog sign lately on this main piece of property. This may be the only one currently. 
Will start trapping on the other piece of property that has quite a few hogs on it. Stay tuned


----------



## Blackston (Feb 8, 2017)

How long was he in there that's a lot of rooting


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 8, 2017)

Blackston said:


> How long was he in there that's a lot of rooting



2 days or less.  
FYI: During the summer or hotter months you need to check them daily. 
Winter I do every other day.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2017)

95g atl said:


> Negative. This guy rooted the heck out of where the trap was. Likely need to move the trap and reinstall tposts. Didn't have enough time to do today, checked other traps and had to be back this afternoon.
> 
> However ...... I have FIVE other traps set on the property.
> Going back Friday to check them and move this trap a few yards over. ?



Perfect! SWEEEEET Catch! Looking forward to some more!!


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 11, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> Perfect! SWEEEEET Catch! Looking forward to some more!!



Looks like on this particular piece of property, this boar was the SOLE issue.  Since his capture and demise, there have been ZERO sign.  ZERO evidence of any other hogs.  However, as in the past, this property has "nomadic" hogs now and then.  I'm sure more will come.

I can say from experience, a LONE boar can cause a heck of an amount of damage in a few days.  A couple years ago, a 300 lb'r mowed down several acres of corn in the matter of 3 or 4 days. He did it alone.  No other evidence of other hogs.  Since he was trap shy, we hunted him.  He was on a schedule of every evening coming out to eat.  He was shot by a buddy of mine.  

Have not had a chance to do a current scout out the other piece of property several miles away.  Last time I was there, plenty of hog sign, rooting, wallers, activity, etc.   Once I scout it out and see where they are, will be moving the bulk of my traps over there.  Will report back once everything is setup.


----------

